

PostgreSQL vs. MS SQL Server - amitlan
http://pg-versus-ms.com/

======
beefhash
> they even invented a whole ecosystem, .NET, designed to draw a hard line
> between Microsoft users and non-Microsoft users

I guess this wasn't written last week; the author gets to update that part
with the recent developments with regards to the .NET foundation[1].

[1]
[http://www.dotnetfoundation.org/projects](http://www.dotnetfoundation.org/projects)

------
macarthy12
> 1.3. You can run PostgreSQL in Linux, BSD etc. (and, of course, Windows)

Of course don't expect locale to work correctly.

